# Looking for cute yuri



## Leishycat (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all~

Could anyone recommend some cute furry yuri? Anything from completely tame to super-yiffy is fine, I'm an adult


----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

Hm, *Cucumber Quest* has several LGBT+ characters (including two lesbian princesses and a little witch with a crush on a little knight), though romance isn't the main focus of the story!


----------

